

Ticketmaster apologizes for beer fest presale disaster - 2arrs2ells
http://www.greatamericanbeerfestival.com/ticketmaster-letter-of-apology/

======
2arrs2ells
Some additional context:

The Great American Beer Fest had Ticketmaster handle presale tickets this year
(available to Homebrewer's Association members), and it was an absolute
disaster.

A form validation error prevented members from buying tickets for the first
two hours of the presale. At the same time that this was going on, the general
public was able to buy tickets through the Ticketmaster mobile site. As a
result, most of the tickets for the "members only" session were purchased
before actual members were able to make purchases.

See the twitter rage at: <https://twitter.com/i/#!/search/realtime/gabf>

